# 1966 STIK_SHIFTER smooth handle



## ghairs (Aug 14, 2014)

Looking for a straight 66 smooth stik shifter stik for rechrome and a NOS repop 5 speed shifter ball.Will also buy NOS if you have to sell.Thank you.


----------

